# Lids for #10 CANS......???



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

A lot of my food supplies are in #10 Cans. For storage after opening, I use the can opener that cuts from the side so I can reuse the lid, I then add a plastic coffee can lid on top of the original lid for a excellent seal for the remaining BUSH'S baked beans, which I keep refrigerated in the woodshed.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I have several empty #10 cans. Now I am storing food items in them. Soon I will have a lot more and am at a loss how to use them.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I only have 2 #10 aluminum cans and have saved them for emergency fire using alcohol soaked cotton balls.


----------

